# Useless criminal in action



## zipperhead_cop (9 Dec 2006)

This may ultimately end up in Chatter, but most officers would get an extra chuckle out of this one...

http://www.glumbert.com/media/badrobber

Thank god they aren't usually smart.  Our job would be so much harder.


----------



## schart28 (9 Dec 2006)

so funny.


----------



## Scratch_043 (9 Dec 2006)

Man, you think he'd know that he was a klutz, and not even bother trying that.  I laughed through the whole thing.
He should have given up after the first fall off the wall.


----------



## career_radio-checker (9 Dec 2006)

I thought he had broken his leg after that first fall. You got to admire his perseverance though


----------



## rmacqueen (9 Dec 2006)

Someone dropped that boy on his head when he was a baby ;D


----------



## xo31@711ret (9 Dec 2006)

...idiot... :


----------



## Klc (9 Dec 2006)

So *thats* why your not supposed to stand on the top of the ladder...  :


----------



## Yrys (15 Dec 2006)

It's becoming SO popular that I even saw it on french tv today...


----------



## Jacqueline (15 Dec 2006)

...dumb dumb... he's probably drunk. Funny though  ;D


----------



## Samsquanch (15 Dec 2006)

He even got smoked in the face by bottles on the 2nd fall. Great video. Justice is served.


----------



## career_radio-checker (15 Dec 2006)

Samsquanch said:
			
		

> He even got smoked in the face by *bottles* on the 2nd fall. Great video. *Justice is served*.


 Literally.

Well they could go one step further by showing this video to his fellow inmates.


----------



## medaid (15 Dec 2006)

Offender: Hey you! What the hell did you do that landed you in the slammer brother?!

Idiot: Well...I dont wanna talk about it...

Offender 2: No man! What did you do!

*comotion in the background* 

Offender 3: Dude, you wont believe what I just saw in the quad, some stupid guy tried to rob a liquor store and....  WO! That's YOU!!!

Idiot: *runs away to avoid the punishment that would come from being on the bottom of the totem pole*



But honestly I was extremely surprised after that guy got up from that fall, that would have really been bad from a medical perspective. C-spine compromised, I was like...damn.. IDIOT! GOSH! ;D


----------



## rmacqueen (15 Dec 2006)

MedTech said:
			
		

> But honestly I was extremely surprised after that guy got up from that fall, that would have really been bad from a medical perspective. C-spine compromised, I was like...damn.. IDIOT! GOSH! ;D


I was surprised that his back wasn't covered in blood from embedded glass


----------



## NL_engineer (15 Dec 2006)

What a dumb a$$  :


----------



## jimb (15 Dec 2006)

Plastic loqour bottles don't cut you, even if you fall on them from a great height. <grin>

Jim B Toronto.


----------



## RHFC_piper (15 Dec 2006)

Imagine beeing on the jury for that one.  ;D

"Your honour, can we see the video one more time?"

Can you be found guilty and charged of gross incompetence? or being more dumb than a bag of smashed apples?

It's like 'America's Funniest home vedios' but actually funny... and no stupid commentary.


----------



## rmacqueen (16 Dec 2006)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Imagine beeing on the jury for that one.  ;D
> 
> "Your honour, can we see the video one more time?"


Not sure how appropriate it is for the jury to be laughing uproariously at a defendant. ;D


----------

